# Very Important Nude Lip Video



## aabidabi (Apr 25, 2010)

A video that i think a LOT of people should watch!!
jizz lip lol

YouTube - Nude Lips


----------



## faetis (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome vid. Haha, i loved his rant in the beginning.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Apr 25, 2010)

Personally, I don't see anything wrong with silver lips. It all depends on which silver you use. For example Bubbles l/s and Bobbi Brown's Chrome l/s are a better choice of silver l/s for WOC versus Metal Maven l/s.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 25, 2010)

^ Josh has pointed out on several occasions that you should feel comfortable wearing whatever you want to wear, regardless of his opinion.

I absolutely loved this video. "Jizzlip" is my new favorite term.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol, i love josh, i think i do most of his don'ts!


----------



## Nepenthe (Apr 25, 2010)

I remember the first time I heard him say jizz lips (an older video) and I nearly died laughing.

His points are valid in my mind, and I've never quite understood why some people feel that a product that is 'nude' for lighter skin tones would translate perfectly onto darker skin tones.  I feel like his point was to look for equivalents, rather than trying to make the exact same product work for you.. which is some wisdom.  If I wouldn't use your concealer shade, why would I use your 'nude' lipstick shade.. since it's essentially the same thing.

I definitely feel like there should be no rules in makeup, but sometimes it comes down to common sense.  For example.. blending away the demarcation line along your jaw, or the wrong foundation shade, ashy products etc.


----------



## lexielex (Apr 26, 2010)

Good video, will def use his tips for a neutral lip..jizzlip lol


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 26, 2010)

He is so great, couldn't stop cracking up after I heard him say 'jizzlips' lmao


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aabidabi* 

 
_A video that i think a LOT of people should watch!!
jizz lip lol

YouTube - Nude Lips_

 
I agree with this petrilude on the no-no's of nude lips. That was my first mistake with starting out on make-up.


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 26, 2010)

To each his own.. I am no longer a fan of his. I dont think the video was helpful at all. It felt more like a parody than anything else. It was crazy how he kept focusing his criticism on dark women. A true artist would have told you, what to do to help fix the color if it didnt work. 

If someone were to go to light on a nude lipstick then tell them to use a deeper brown lipliner whether cool or warm depending on the person skintone. To alter the shades, not make up silly names to call people. (side note: Petrilude and Xsparkage really need to come down off the high horse because I seen both of them not looking too hot.)

Anyway, you would think he would be more sensitive to the situation. Especially when people can think of numerous names to call him since he is a man wearing makeup.. Rant done.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_To each his own.. I am no longer a fan of his. I dont think the video was helpful at all. It felt more like a parody than anything else. It was crazy how he kept focusing his criticism on dark women. A true artist would have told you, what to do to help fix the color if it didnt work. 

If someone were to go to light on a nude lipstick then tell them to use a deeper brown lipliner whether cool or warm depending on the person skintone. To alter the shades, not make up silly names to call people. (side note: Petrilude and Xsparkage really need to come down off the high horse because I seen both of them not looking too hot.)

Anyway, you would think he would be more sensitive to the situation. Especially when people can think of numerous names to call him since he is a man wearing makeup.. Rant done._

 
I have to agree with you, sometimes petrilude and xsparkage do come off as egotistical and but I think a disclamier would be nice if you doing paradies so people won't get sensitive about it, and this should include xsparkage with her "Un-werable" Wednesday video. Because she does come off as "I'm better than you" in her video. I'm still wondering how she became a 17 Magazine Beauty Smarties, they're were more deserving Guru's like Miss Chevious, Miss Jessica Harlow or fafinettex3. But 17 should did fine with the 9 beauty smarties but xsparkage?! What gives with her, in my opinion she does the kind of make-up you might see a drag queen would wear (no offense to any of the drag queens out there.) It's just doesn't look wearable even her werable Wednesday looks dramatic, in my opinion. 

Petrilude on the other hand is probably just doesn't care what people think about him. From the videos I watched from him. Can't get much off of him.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to have to agree with Seymone. I watch his vids and while he does give good tips sometimes, I felt I learned nothing in this video. 

I guess that means I like jizz lips or whatever he calls them.


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess I like jizz lips as well.. LOL


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I'm going to have to agree with Seymone. I watch his vids and while he does give good tips sometimes, I felt I learned nothing in this video. 

I guess that means I like jizz lips or whatever he calls them._


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 26, 2010)

I watched this video expecting to be offended but I am not offended at all. I actually agree with what he said. I, personally, don't like the look of silver lips on anyone. To each their own, but I feel like he should be able to say he doesn't like it and giving a "special shoutout to the sistas" doesn't offend me b/c that's one of the biggest mistakes I see WOC make. And that's not just b/c I don't like the look of it, but the WOC I see do this, in person, have not done it well. 

having said that, I'm not a fan of his and I won't be watching anymore of his videos b/c he just didn't capture me, but I see nothing wrong with his opinion. If, however, you like that silver look, then by all means, do you.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 26, 2010)

I think his point was that it's very difficult for a fair-skinned woman to have a "too light" lip, but it's very easy for that to happen to WOC. This is especially true when you remember that the cosmetics industry is still not very open to the needs of WOC; many WOC are told that such-and-such a color is a nude and, maybe being new to makeup, assume that that means it's a nude for them, too. In actuality, most of what we call "nude" lipsticks are only true nudes for light-to-light/medium women.

I would also like to add that Josh/Petrilude could be considered a person of color, so it's hard for me to see the comment as a deliberate "hater" comment.

I've made lip color suggestions before based on general "skin tone," and I would hate for people to think I'm being racist or condescending when I suggest that such-and-such a color works better on darker women than this-and-this a color, which is "too light." Because the reality is that most make-up gurus openly admit that you should wear whatever makes you happy, regardless of their opinion.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Apr 26, 2010)

**Team Jizz-Lip** 

I just wanted to add that personally I'm not upset with his opinion, because it's just his opinion. I'm just looking for a friendly discussion about what said in this video. 

I don't care about what someone else (who might I add is not the same color as me) says would look good on me. I'll shout it from the rooftop..I'M A WOC WHO LIKES TO WEAR SILVER L/S & L/G AND I LOOK DAMN GOOD IN IT!!! Some people get caught up in these youtube "gurus" so much that they believe everything they say is the gospel. I just want them to have a broader scope when it comes to what colors WOC can pull off. Shoot, there are people still out there who believe that WOC can't wear pinks or reds.

With that being said, I agree with DJ, Seymone & Reese, in that his videos are of no use for me. 

**skips off to watch Scandalous Beauty's videos**


----------



## astronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

I call it coke lips. People with darker skin tones can wear a light lip colour though if they pair it with a lip liner. Makes the lip colour look less harsh against the skin.


----------



## Lovey99 (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree 100% with Seymone.  I have been busy today, but made a note to come back and comment.  Seymone beat me to it.  I did not find the video helpful, nor did I find it funny.  

Petrilude is a good mua, but his attitude and personality are ornery.  You can be helpful to people without being offensive and/or callous.  I find his videos to display consistent arrogance, thus I unsubscribed.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 27, 2010)

How did I know it would be Josh?


----------



## DigitalRain (Apr 27, 2010)

This is a perfect example of the phrase "Opinions are like a**holes, everybody has one."

Nothing he is saying is law.  Not liking silver or pale nudes on woc sounds like a personal issue he has. Oh well, that's life (insert kanye shrug)


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_To each his own.. I am no longer a fan of his. I dont think the video was helpful at all. I*t felt more like a parody than anything else. It was crazy how he kept focusing his criticism on dark women*. A true artist would have told you, what to do to help fix the color if it didnt work. 
_

 
I completely agree with you, i personally thought his "to all the sistah's out there" quote was a bit unnecessary...


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 27, 2010)

I liked the video and found it a semi-useful and hilarious. He did have some really good tips in there and I was actually chuckling at myself this morning for trying to avoid "Jizz Lip" (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)when I was doing a nude lip for the look I was wearing.


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 27, 2010)

This is not to start some white vs black issue. After all it is just makeup. (sidenote: I wanted to mention because you think he is a person of color doesn't necessarily mean he thinks he is a person of color.) Now that is out of the way, there are nudes colors that have dark skin tones in mind. Lets see, I am close to NW 60 sometimes in the summer and can wear any color that my white sistas can wear. Why because I know how to blend and what lipliner goes with my complexion. 

I will reiterate again. If his videos are meant to help, then help. Don't create dumb nickname for people, etc. Tell people how to make it work for them. I don't know if you were referencing my comment but I never said he was a hater. I do feel that sometimes people take the word guru and run with it. He is very talented but his attitude sucks. I don't care how talented you are if your attitude sucks it gets you nowhere. 

Youtube has become a place, where people can make money off of your views but at the same time be an asshole, racist, and the lists goes on. For the record, I am not a subscriber of his anymore because I have seen the change in his attitude from the beginning until now. 

I am baffled as to why you are bringing racism into this. If you give suggestions that is fine. However are you going to call people names because they choose to do something different. Should I call him a faggot, homosexuals, etc etc because he wears makeup. No I would not because he is free to do whatever he likes without being called degrading names. 

I am open to us having intelligent discourse on this subject.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I think his point was that it's very difficult for a fair-skinned woman to have a "too light" lip, but it's very easy for that to happen to WOC. This is especially true when you remember that the cosmetics industry is still not very open to the needs of WOC; many WOC are told that such-and-such a color is a nude and, maybe being new to makeup, assume that that means it's a nude for them, too. In actuality, most of what we call "nude" lipsticks are only true nudes for light-to-light/medium women.

I would also like to add that Josh/Petrilude could be considered a person of color, so it's hard for me to see the comment as a deliberate "hater" comment. 

I've made lip color suggestions before based on general "skin tone," and I would hate for people to think I'm being racist or condescending when I suggest that such-and-such a color works better on darker women than this-and-this a color, which is "too light." Because the reality is that most make-up gurus openly admit that you should wear whatever makes you happy, regardless of their opinion._


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks mrs lovejoy.. My sentiments exactly. People believe everything that gurus say is some type of gospel. That is not the case. If you feel something looks good on you and you feel comfortable then do YOU!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_**Team Jizz-Lip** 

I just wanted to add that personally I'm not upset with his opinion, because it's just his opinion. I'm just looking for a friendly discussion about what said in this video. 

I don't care about what someone else (who might I add is not the same color as me) says would look good on me. I'll shout it from the rooftop..I'M A WOC WHO LIKES TO WEAR SILVER L/S & L/G AND I LOOK DAMN GOOD IN IT!!! Some people get caught up in these youtube "gurus" so much that they believe everything they say is the gospel. I just want them to have a broader scope when it comes to what colors WOC can pull off. Shoot, there are people still out there who believe that WOC can't wear pinks or reds.

With that being said, I agree with DJ, Seymone & Reese, in that his videos are of no use for me. 

**skips off to watch Scandalous Beauty's videos**_


----------



## Kragey (Apr 27, 2010)

I really don't want to fight with you, but I think you may be overreacting. Several people brought up race *before I did*--perhaps they felt like he was targeting people of color. That's why I said that I didn't think the "all my sistahs" comment was meant to be a "only black women do this," backhanded kind of statement. And I'm glad that those colors look great on you, but it doesn't change the fact that the cosmetics industry is still focused primarily on young white women, which can make color selection difficult for WOC. Just take a look at how readily available certain foundation shades are.

I could also comment on free speech and the YouTube atmosphere, but I don't think it's entirely necessary, and again, I don't want to start arguments.

I've said it before and I'll say it again: wear what you want to wear, not what other people say looks good. I give suggestions and take them, but at the end of the day, I'm still a girl who wears fishnet shirts and bright blue lipstick, and those are no-nos for most people.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_This is not to start some white vs black issue. After all it is just makeup. (sidenote: I wanted to mention because you think he is a person of color doesn't necessarily mean he thinks he is a person of color.) Now that is out of the way, there are nudes colors that have dark skin tones in mind. Lets see, I am close to NW 60 sometimes in the summer and can wear any color that my white sistas can wear. Why because I know how to blend and what lipliner goes with my complexion. 

I will reiterate again. If his videos are meant to help, then help. Don't create dumb nickname for people, etc. Tell people how to make it work for them. I don't know if you were referencing my comment but I never said he was a hater. I do feel that sometimes people take the word guru and run with it. He is very talented but his attitude sucks. I don't care how talented you are if your attitude sucks it gets you nowhere. 

Youtube has become a place, where people can make money off of your views but at the same time be an asshole, racist, and the lists goes on. For the record, I am not a subscriber of his anymore because I have seen the change in his attitude from the beginning until now. 

I am baffled as to why you are bringing racism into this. If you give suggestions that is fine. However are you going to call people names because they choose to do something different. Should I call him a faggot, homosexuals, etc etc because he wears makeup. No I would not because he is free to do whatever he likes without being called degrading names. 

I am open to us having intelligent discourse on this subject._


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I really don't want to fight with you, but I think you may be overreacting. Several people brought up race *before I did*--perhaps they felt like he was targeting people of color. That's why I said that *I didn't think the "all my sistahs" comment was meant to be a "only black women do this,*" backhanded kind of statement. And I'm glad that those colors look great on you, but it doesn't change the fact that the cosmetics industry is still focused primarily on young white women, which can make color selection difficult for WOC. Just take a look at how readily available certain foundation shades are.

I could also comment on free speech and the YouTube atmosphere, but I don't think it's entirely necessary, and again, I don't want to start arguments.

I've said it before and I'll say it again: wear what you want to wear, not what other people say looks good. I give suggestions and take them, but at the end of the day, I'm still a girl who wears fishnet shirts and bright blue lipstick, and those are no-nos for most people._

 
it was his mannerisms and the way he said it, and that's what got under my skin. He knew he was talking to black women or he wouldn't have said it or done it the way he did. He decided he would cock his head to the side and say it with a little attitude and finger wave, THIS is something people do to MOCK black women. I witness this almost everyday and it's disappointing.

His actions were out of pocket. nuff said.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't like the term jizz lip.  his other comparisons were fine, but that is crass.
i see his point that silver is not a natural color.  but that is not a "sistas" only thing. 
i think its what ever works for you. make-up is about creativity and how you want to express yourself.  no rules.  

i personally like  a nude lip that is very close to my skin color because its called nude, meaning nothing on.  so i thinks my lip should look that way.  my top lip is brown and my bottom lip is pink. i try to play with that and i have found colors in many color families that work with me. i can't just erase my lip colors   to educate, he should have expressed:  find what works for you.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 27, 2010)

^I don't like the term jizz lip either. Usually, I don't care about language like that, but the repeated use of it and the fact that this is just a makeup video made me cringe a bit.


----------



## Care (Apr 28, 2010)

for the people in this thread that feel his video was on the "racist" side or whatever (I personally don't see that at all).  I think the point he was trying to make was that it's MUCH EASIER for darker skined girls/boys to use a lipstick that's way tooo light for them in attempt to do a nude skin colored lip look.  When they do this, it doesn't look like a nude lip, it looks like they're trying to pull off some stuff we've all done as teenagers and picking the entirely wrong, way too light shade of lipstick. 

The lighter your skin color is, the lighter lipstick you can use in attempt to recreate a NUDE skin colored lip!!  So if you're darker, don't try to use a shade what would blend into NW20 perfectly, you'll just end up looking silly.  Alternately, I would never try to make my lips match a NC 40 colored skin tone and try to pass it off as a nude lip


----------



## NubianHoneii (Apr 28, 2010)

*damn, now im going to have to throw my coveted Cherish l/s out the window? 

LOL that's never happening.

I think people forget the difference between nude and neutral lips. Nude meaning looking like nothing is on the lip, and neutral meaning that the lip is not bright or prominent. People often interchange the terms and meanings, thus creating confusion. Cherish is not my Nude color, but I do use it when i want an understated lip in comparison to my eyes -- at least this is my terminology. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_it was his mannerisms and the way he said it, and that's what got under my skin. He knew he was talking to black women or he wouldn't have said it or done it the way he did. He decided he would cock his head to the side and say it with a little attitude and finger wave, THIS is something people do to MOCK black women. I witness this almost everyday and it's disappointing.
_

 
This was the part of the vid that did get a little under my skin and Im glad It wasn't only just me that felt that way. I don't know or personally think that was his intent, but it sure did leave a slight sour taste in my mouth twards him and his videos.


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 28, 2010)

i agree AND disagree.... i call jizzlip when lighter skinned people use l/s or l/g too light for them... never think ive seen a jizzlip on a WOC

whatev. *goes on to watching other vids*


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd have to say I do see where Kragey is coming from that an NW15 nude isn't an NC30's nude isn't an NW50's nude. And he could have said it just so. "Find a color that matches your skintone. This is how I do it - just an example." Or some iteration thereof. His comments honestly didn't offend me. I just think that if his intention was to TEACH, he could have executed his video better. But I guess that also plays into the fact that you don't HAVE to put up with him or his videos. Just don't watch/unsubscribe.

As was pointed out earlier, there is a difference b/t a neutral and a nude lip. What is sad, is that the "no rules in makeup" doesn't seem to apply 100% of the time to us darker skinned folk. Somehow, we're always predisposed "to go wrong" with our makeup. And I don't understand it. I for one own lipsticks that are way lighter than my skintone, some are even beige with silver pearl in them. And I rock them hard SANS lipliner. I just make sure that the rest of my look ties them in.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 28, 2010)

I knew this was going to be the Petrilude Nude Lip video!

But c'mon, people! 




Are we really going to turn this into a racism discussion?

I agree with a lot he said. It all depends on the look you're going for. If you want to rock silver lips then, bitch you betta werk!
Just don't confuse pale lip or silver lip with a nude lip or a neutral lip because they aren't the same thing.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 28, 2010)

^Hehehe your uncanny ability to provide animated gifs appropriate to situations never ceases to amaze and amuse me >_<


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 28, 2010)

I was told that I am overreacting to this video.. Yet, I don't think the person quite understood what I was saying. 

*I am saying that you dont have to call people names to get your point across.. Point blank. It has nothing to do with racism.* 

*Did he make references to black women through out the video? Yes. Does it bother me that he made references to black women? No. Does it bother that he made up degrading terms in reference to black women or any women for that matter? Yes.*

But guess what? I can feel that way because I am my own person with my own opinions.

*" but it doesn't change the fact that the cosmetics industry is still focused primarily on young white women, which can make color selection difficult for WOC." - Kragey*

Really for lipstick? I think not. That may be the case with foundation but the tides are turning. Cosmetics are based on undertones. It doesn't matter if your black,white, yellow, orange , etc. If your undertone matches, you can wear it (i am referencing lipstick/lipgloss). Now a company just not creating foundations for WOC is another story that we don't need to go into. I agree with you that a nude lipstick that an NW15 person would wear might not go with every WOC as a nude lipstick. However there are tips and tricks to making an off nude lipstick work for you and that is what he should have shown. 

As a professional makeup artist that has worked in various mediums, I might go to a set and not know whose makeup I am going to do that day. If the look calls for a nude and I dont have a nude that fits the client skintone. Guess what, I will use one that doesn't match and alter it via a lipliner and lipgloss to work for my client. 

Anyway, I will not comment any further because it is pointless. However, I dont want anyone to further misconstrue what I am saying.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Apr 28, 2010)

I watched this video about a week ago. To me, his tone did seem a bit mocking but I ignored that to get thru the video and see if he actually had any new information to impart. It's information I already knew but maybe it would be helpful to someone out there.

In my opinion I like Jackie O's nude lip video better. I think it's because I like Jackie. She seems really geniune.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

@chocolategoddes ~ My son usually goes for the Picard facepalm. Lol!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Apr 28, 2010)

well said Kragey.


----------



## aabidabi (Apr 29, 2010)

wow i didn't realize my post would start so much drama but i have a couple things to say..i don't think that Josh meant to offend anyone in the video
the point of the matter is that most BLACK


----------



## aabidabi (Apr 29, 2010)

women are the one who have the 'jizz-lip' lighter skinned or white woman you dnt see as much bc the lipstick doesn't look milky nd ashy as it would on darker skinned women. But like someone said if you like silver go ahead and DO YOU and look good doing it
but if you're trying to do a NEUTRAL/NUDE lip then silver/milky/ashy/ white does not work well...and i have never seen except in women of color
maybe the attitude he had with it was un-needed but i think he was jus trying to be amusing and he meant no harm..if it was a dark skinined lady in the video doing the same exact things no one would say she was being racist or w/e..and i'd like to point out that Josh IS a person of color so it's not like some white woman making fun of black woman..he was jus making a joke so LIGHTEN up


----------



## nunu (Apr 29, 2010)

I find the video really helpful as i have been finding it hard to find a nude lip that would suit me. turns out, all you need is concealer and lipglass and voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He was just telling people what looks right and what looks wrong. It is a video at the end of the day, either listen to it or not, it's your decision.


----------



## carandru (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_*I am saying that you dont have to call people names to get your point across.. Point blank. It has nothing to do with racism.* 

*Did he make references to black women through out the video? Yes. Does it bother me that he made references to black women? No. Does it bother that he made up degrading terms in reference to black women or any women for that matter? Yes.*_

 
Exactly what are you referencing when you say that he called people names or made up degrading terms in reference to women? 

Are you referring to jizzlip or something else? I mean, I know the term may not be the most flattering for lighter lips.  However, I fail to see this as a degrading term for women.  I've seen boys in the so called "jizzlips".  

Just wondering.  I could have just missed it.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

I love silver gloss paired with the right color lipstick/liner.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I find the video really helpful as i have been finding it hard to find a nude lip that would suit me. turns out, all you need is concealer and lipglass and voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*He was just telling people what looks right and what looks wrong. It is a video at the end of the day, either listen to it or not, it's your decision.*



_

 
exactly!


----------



## mekaboo (Apr 30, 2010)

He is in t he video saying silver is not a natural color but dang, I think those who wear it know it is not a natural color...Condescending as hell

If he wanted to help, talk about how to get a neutral/nude lip instead of telling people that what color they picked is NOT a neutral or nude color. 

He is projecting a lot in this video.  Assuming that darker people wearing pink lipstick is not neutral/nude is silly. Hell, who said that is what we thought? 

As for the "sistahs" he did say to the "really, really, dark" so yeah, he is talking about black women...sweep over it all you want.
To tell someone else that they are over reacting is silly. That is how Seymone (and a few others, myself included, feel) He wasnt talking about white ladies...Sorry....

Red, Fuschia, Purple are not natural either, wear what you like!


----------



## seymone25 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks mekaboo...


----------



## oyindamola87 (May 1, 2010)

im sorry to be ignorant but what does jizz lip mean?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oyindamola87* 

 
_im sorry to be ignorant but what does jizz lip mean?_

 
I don't want to get all graphic, but it's a sexual term. What you look like after a certain act is done. Google it.


----------



## Sojourner (May 1, 2010)

....


----------



## Candee Sparks (May 1, 2010)

Honestly I didn't see anything wrong with the video. I can see where black women might be a bit tiffed by what he said but its not like he was trying to be racist. I mean he's so dark himself that if compared to how white I am, you'd think he'd be black but I guess I only say that because I wish I could have some kind of skin tone besides pastel white. (I'm allergic to the sun's UV rays.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But all kidding aside, I am a little bothered by what people have been saying. I'm not looking to pick a fight, mind you but not every opinion that flies out of a person's mouth is going to be accurate or comply with others. I realize its not going to count since I'm not a big YT guru myself but I have said some things that other people have disagreed with heavily in several of my videos and I wound up just putting them on private. Why he said what he said is beyond me but I know what its like to be in front of a camera unscripted or trying to keep a conversation going, so maybe he just all-around said it wrong? It wouldn't be the first time a message has been misinterpreted in a video and I highly doubt he meant any disrespect to women of color in general.  Having over 100,000 subscribers doesn't make you 100% accurate all the time.

Its also bothering me that people are disrespecting him as a guru and an artist and *not* just on this forum. He's not one of those titan gurus with an overabundance of subscribers that were obtained solely by making haul videos and talking about himself to the point where the haul video ratio compared to actual tutorials fell at 15:1.  As bizarre as that sounds, I know quite a few of the biggest gurus who do this.  Do I believe they deserve their huge subscriber count?  No, but if that's your cup of tea, then that's fine but don't disrespect someone who is actually trying to push the envelope in the artistic department and not just some bold shadow and big lashes. If you don't like watching someone who pushes comfort zones, there are thousands of other gurus who can definitely fulfill your needs.  

You can be annoyed by what he said, I'm not saying your wrong to feel that way, but when people start disrespecting artists who have substantial, respectable skill and don't make endless videos droning on about every little haul, the claws come out.  Wear makeup the way you want to and for your own reasons, there's never anyone telling you what you can or can't do -- all just suggestions with the intent of being for _your_ benefit.


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 1, 2010)

I did a really pretty nude lip by pairing peachstock l/s with just superb cremesheen glass just yesterday. Came out really nice.


----------



## mekaboo (May 1, 2010)

Well the point is that some folks were offended and if he can voice what looks so wrong, we can definately voice our feelings as well. I don't see anyone disrespecting him here. Those who did not like the video stated why they didn't. Period.


----------



## Nepenthe (May 2, 2010)

It's pretty interesting to see all of the discussion and borderline hostility that came up over this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Semanics?  Maybe.  Maybe not.

Seymone brings up an excellent point about lip liners, they can add just enough colour to make a pale shade work or entirely change a particular colour.  As a MUA or makeup aficionado, that is somethign worth the investment and appreciated on a different level.

It's been my experience that for the average consumer, liner is seen as just another product that someone wants to sell you.  Many people just want a gloss or a lipstick they can put on and go.  I can't begin to tell you how many people have visibly zoned out as I sung the virtues of liner and their versatility.

To each their own, as was said in the video.


----------



## she (May 11, 2010)

Kanye Shrug @ petrilude, LOL. i wear revealing and peachstock with cork l/l for natural lips b/c my lips are actually not as dark as my skin- shocker! i'm an nc50/nw45 mix- but my lips are mauve, not brown like my skin & if i wear a color that matches my skin i look like a *tootsie roll*- real talk. 

i saw the vid a few weeks ago & i much prefer koren's videos anyway- he is very tactful and gives excellent advice. 

i've seen petrilude out of pocket before, he has a snippy attitude and i am not impressed. jmo. the "sistah" thing was just not neccessary- based on his explanation of his ethnicity (or whatever word you may use) in prior vids he does not consider himself to be black so he should have left it alone. 

as i tell haters in real life... he can keep talking, it just makes us dark skinned women famous


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_Kanye Shrug @ petrilude, LOL. i wear revealing and peachstock with cork l/l for natural lips b/c my lips are actually not as dark as my skin- shocker! i'm an nc50/nw45 mix- but my lips are mauve, not brown like my skin & if i wear a color that matches my skin i look like a *tootsie roll*- real talk. 

i saw the vid a few weeks ago & i much prefer *koren's* videos anyway- he is very tactful and gives excellent advice. 

i've seen petrilude out of pocket before, he has a snippy attitude and i am not impressed. jmo. the "sistah" thing was just not neccessary- based on his explanation of his ethnicity (or whatever word you may use) in prior vids he does not consider himself to be black so he should have left it alone. 

as i tell haters in real life... he can keep talking, it just makes us dark skinned women famous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Koren is EnKore Make-up on you tube right? If that's the person I'm thinking of then he is much better than petrilude in my opinion because on another board I'm on I've noticed in a make-up thread that a lot of people like petrilude, but I could really care less for petrilude. I prefer people like EnKore Makeup to him anyway (if that's who I think you're talking about?)

And I agree with your statement on making us dark-skinned or WOC more famous. But he didn't really have to pull the "sistah" thing in my honest opinion but I think he had the mindset of "That no black women would watch that video." I think that was a foolish mindset on his end for pulling that off. But I was really not too offended by his comment. Because I've stated this earlier in another post and I'm going to say it again: Petrilude probably doesn't care about what people think about him.


----------



## user46 (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_To each his own.. I am no longer a fan of his. I dont think the video was helpful at all. It felt more like a parody than anything else. It was crazy how he kept focusing his criticism on dark women. A true artist would have told you, what to do to help fix the color if it didnt work. 

If someone were to go to light on a nude lipstick then tell them to use a deeper brown lipliner whether cool or warm depending on the person skintone. To alter the shades, not make up silly names to call people. (side note: Petrilude and Xsparkage really need to come down off the high horse because I seen both of them not looking too hot.)

Anyway, you would think he would be more sensitive to the situation. Especially when people can think of numerous names to call him since he is a man wearing makeup.. Rant done._

 
I totally agree. I wasn't paying that much attention to what he was saying until he was like "lemme give a special shout out to all my sistas who do this...." then i was like wow....


----------

